# Coaches Preseason Poll is out



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

Any surprises?


1-Bama
2-OSU
3-UF
4-Texas
5-BSU
6-VT
7-TCU
8-OU
9-Nebraska
10-Iowa
11-Oregon
12-Wisconsin
13-Miami
14-Penn
15-Pitt
16-LSU
17-GT
18-UNC
19-Arkansas
20-FSU
21-Georgia
22-Oregon State
23-Auburn
24-Utah
25-WVU


----------



## Gutbucket (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats cool to look at.  Some of it is kinda funny, But at least half of it will change after the first Sat. 

And several of the teams ahead of GA and Auburn couldnt even beat Georgia Tech.


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow!  Is Florida going to be that good again this year?  Honest question, I just thought they lost a lot and don't have a good receiving corp?  Florida fans help me out!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

I was actually pleasantly surprised to see Auburn crack the top 25.  We dont know yet.  

I was surprised to see Florida so high though I think they deserve to be there.  All indications were that they would be lower.  

I would have had Miami a little higher and OU a little lower.

With all the hype, I am surprised that Arkansas was so low

The love for Ohio State never ceases to amaze me.  I would not have them ahead of Texas.  But is is unreal the love they always get.  Unearned love.  Sorry Snook..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> Wow!  Is Florida going to be that good again this year?  Honest question, I just thought they lost a lot and don't have a good receiving corp?  Florida fans help me out!



Brantley is going to win the heisman, haven't you heard???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

No Notre Dame...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> No Notre Dame...



That's a total shocker.....


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 6, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> That's a total shocker.....



Don't worry when they run all over their first DII school they'll jump into the top 10!


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 6, 2010)

So 2 of Miami's out of conference games are against #2 OSU and #13 Pitt, I guess Shannon meant it when he said anybody anywhere!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2010)

Spots,
I actually agree with you on the OSU,...perennially overrated, over hyped.
Good program to be sure, but every year ranked significantly higher than they should be,...but to be fair Michigan got the same treatment for decades...until App St. came along


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 6, 2010)

It IS interesting that UF is ranked that high with a first yr QB and GA is in the same boat and down at the bottom.  Who knows...like somebody said, half of it will change within the first 2-3 weeks.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 6, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> Wow!  Is Florida going to be that good again this year?  Honest question, I just thought they lost a lot and don't have a good receiving corp?  Florida fans help me out!



We are in Reload mode at Florida.  Once again, the Gators will be one of the top teams in the country.

We have Talent all across the board.  And yes our receiving corps is pretty much unproven.....I am not worried about our offense AT ALL.  The Gators will do what works.  Urban likes to run the ball,,,,but he also likes balance.....Demps, Rainey, Moody, Gillislee, and Mack Brown and one of the best o-lines in the SEC we will have plenty of rushing yards.  But on the other hand Brantley will spread the ball around, for the most part throwing to several receivers.  Of course he will still have a go-to guy on the 3rd and long situations.

The concerns i have is one of the Defensive End positions.....And our Linebacker Depth.....Although the Gators have 5 linebackers that i am sold on. I think will have linebackers that will be playing both Inside and Outside linebacker, depending on the situation.

And of course if Brantley goes down we will be in trouble.  His health will the determine a lot of our success this year.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 6, 2010)

GATORS!! 
Ohio St.  shouldn't even be in the top 10, much less at #2. 
It's either gonna be Fla, Bama, or Texas as National Champ. No surprise there.


----------



## chainshaw (Aug 6, 2010)

I see the Buckeye haters are out early, this year. I love it. 

OSU is primed to have an outstanding season.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

sleeze said:


> We are in Reload mode at Florida.  Once again, the Gators will be one of the top teams in the country.
> 
> We have Talent all across the board.  And yes our receiving corps is pretty much unproven.....I am not worried about our offense AT ALL.  The Gators will do what works.  Urban likes to run the ball,,,,but he also likes balance.....Demps, Rainey, Moody, Gillislee, and Mack Brown and one of the best o-lines in the SEC we will have plenty of rushing yards.  But on the other hand Brantley will spread the ball around, for the most part throwing to several receivers.  Of course he will still have a go-to guy on the 3rd and long situations.
> 
> ...



Good post.  I agree.   

A young offense is much better than a young defense..


----------



## sleeze (Aug 6, 2010)

Why is Bama ranked number one? They lost Mount Cody, Mclain, something like 9 starters on Defense.  Their secondary is a big question mark also.  Lets just see how Bama handles that BIG target on their back.  UF knows alot about this.

And for the record,,,,I personally would have ranked the Gators number 5.

I absolutely hate pre-season polls.....Its a crap shoot.  

Nobody REALLY ever knows what kind of team you got until,,,,,maybe the 4th game of the season.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Why is Bama ranked number one? They lost Mount Cody, Mclain, something like 9 starters on Defense.  Their secondary is a big question mark also.  Lets just see how Bama handles that BIG target on their back.  UF knows alot about this.
> 
> And for the record,,,,I personally would have ranked the Gators number 5.
> 
> ...




I will answer a question with a question.  If you dont rank bama #1, who holds that spot?


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 6, 2010)

sleeze said:


> We are in Reload mode at Florida.  Once again, the Gators will be one of the top teams in the country.
> 
> We have Talent all across the board.  And yes our receiving corps is pretty much unproven.....I am not worried about our offense AT ALL.  The Gators will do what works.  Urban likes to run the ball,,,,but he also likes balance.....Demps, Rainey, Moody, Gillislee, and Mack Brown and one of the best o-lines in the SEC we will have plenty of rushing yards.  But on the other hand Brantley will spread the ball around, for the most part throwing to several receivers.  Of course he will still have a go-to guy on the 3rd and long situations.
> 
> ...



Good post.  Thank you, sir.  Can't wait to see how the season plays out!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Why is Bama ranked number one? They lost Mount Cody, Mclain, something like 9 starters on Defense.  Their secondary is a big question mark also.  Lets just see how Bama handles that BIG target on their back.  UF knows alot about this.
> 
> And for the record,,,,I personally would have ranked the Gators number 5.
> 
> ...



I would argue that you don't know what kind of team you have until a week or two later than that.  By then you definitely are what you are.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 6, 2010)

Who is BSU?


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 6, 2010)

Boise St.?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

yes.  Boise...


----------



## ACguy (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Brantley is going to win the heisman, haven't you heard???



I heard he was going to win the heismen in 2011 if he doesn't leave early to be a first round pick.

UF is the favorite in every game but the Bama game and they are only a 3 point dog on the road against Bama. So it seems like alot of people think they are going to be real good. 

OSU should be at #2 because these polls have more to do with where they think the teams will finish and not how good they are. OSU should be in top 5 because of their schedule . Hopefully Miami will end their hopes early.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Good post.  I agree.
> 
> A young offense is much better than a young defense..



really?...offense has to execute designed plays, implement crucial timing, overcome defenses...Defense is more or less reactionary...you can have your young offense, I 'll take a young talented and aggressive defense anytime.


----------



## fishinbub (Aug 6, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> Don't worry when they run all over their first DII school they'll jump into the top 10!



If it wasn't true this would be funny.

UGA ranked is a bit of a surprise to me.


----------



## reylamb (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, write it down, no So Cal, Mich or ND in the same season, even in a pre-season poll?  When was the last time that happened?


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

You guys crack me up. Everybody hates a winner.

OSU is 5-3 in BCS games. Can anybody tell me 2 other teams that have accomplished this? Their schedule has 4 top 15 teams this year. In the last 7 or 8 years they have lost very few games and the games they did they were against great teams(except Purdue). Everybody said Oregon was going to smoke them including the haters in this thread and that didn't happen so Oregon was overrated. The year before, they had Texas beat in the bowl game if not for a great Texas drive to end the game. Yea, the same Texas team that should have been playing for the title. Last year OSU beat 5 teams with 10 wins or more. Can any of you tell me any other teams that have ever done this before? Don't waste your time becuase the anawer is never.

They return almost everyone from last year including a nasty defense and a QB that has the ability to dominate a game. Yea, what are the voters thinking?

Besides maybe 2 or 3 other teams, every other team in college football would kill to have the success OSU has had ON THE FIELD!!! And the NFL said? AMEN!!!

As a great coach once said "A team that is not hated hasn't done much!!!." 

By the way, for those of you that think they always start out overrated, I will go back the last 9-10 years and see where they started and then ended up. I think you will see it's all hate and not reality. But I could be wrong.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 6, 2010)

No offense to the UGA fans but I am surprised to see them ranked this high early.  A lot of changes that are unproven, even the SEC media only had them 1 voting point ahead of SC at media days. 


In the end it doesn't matter where you start it is where you finish.  Good luck to everyone as the season draws near...


----------



## reylamb (Aug 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys crack me up. Everybody hates a winner.
> 
> OSU is 5-3 in BCS games. Can anybody tell me 2 other teams that have accomplished this? Their schedule has 4 top 15 teams this year. In the last 7 or 8 years they have lost very few games and the games they did they were against great teams(except Purdue). Everybody said Oregon was going to smoke them including the haters in this thread and that didn't happen so Oregon was overrated. The year before, they had Texas beat in the bowl game if not for a great Texas drive to end the game. Yea, the same Texas team that should have been playing for the title. Last year OSU beat 5 teams with 10 wins or more. Can any of you tell me any other teams that have ever done this before? Don't waste your time becuase the anawer is never.
> 
> ...



I was almost with you until the QB dominating a game comment.......


----------



## foxdawg (Aug 6, 2010)

*snooker*

you always come on here spouting off about osu, all their wins etc. well it isn't very hard to win a bunch of games with their schedule everyear. i will give them some credit with their ooc schedule's recently, but beating up on the weak ten isn't exactly something to brag about.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

reylamb said:


> I was almost with you until the QB dominating a game comment.......



I didn't say he would dominate every game, I mean he has the ability to do that. I think people really understand how much Tressell plays into how much Pryor is allowed to do from game to game. I believe you will see a much different Pryor this year than last even though his last 5 games he played very well.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 6, 2010)

All the OSU bashing really is funny . Especially since lots of it comes from fans of teams that haven't sniffed a championship in decades .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> In the end it doesn't matter where you start it is where you finish.  Good luck to everyone as the season draws near...



Wrong, where you start can have a huge impact if nobody loses.  What if a team from each of the ACC, SEC, Big Ten, and Pac Ten goes undefeated?


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

foxdawg said:


> you always come on here spouting off about osu, all their wins etc. well it isn't very hard to win a bunch of games with their schedule everyear. i will give them some credit with their ooc schedule's recently, but beating up on the weak ten isn't exactly something to brag about.



Tell me the last time I came on here and "spouted off" about OSU's wins. Show me one thread I ever started just "spouting off about OSU's wins". Anytime I have ever talked up OSU it has almost always been after someone had a negative comment about them. I replied to those that started jumping on OSU for being #2. What's your problem? If you want to have some friendly debate about how I feel about my team that is fine but jump on me for defending my team. You have got to be kidding me.

By the way, how has your conference done in recent memory against the weak 10. I'm sure they must have won, at a minumum 60-70% of the time, right, I mean with the big 10 being weak and all.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> be on the look out for the first #1 and #2 matchup of the year on Oct. 2 in Tuscaloosa too. Gonna be fun.



If Brantley starts out hot that could very well be the case, that is, if OSU stumbles before then.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 6, 2010)

Bama's defense will improve with each week. It was only last pre-season that everyone was doubting our O-line. Look how that turned out. Sure, they have some big time players to replace, but for one of the few times in recent history the question may be can the other team outscore Bama. Having said that...Bama will not go undefeated this year.

And, as a Bama fan, I have no problem saying that Auburn may be underrated in this pole. They have a great chance to do some damage this year. I still see them losing 3-4 games.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> If Brantley starts out hot that could very well be the case, that is, if OSU stumbles before then.



September 11th Snook!


----------



## Roberson (Aug 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys crack me up. Everybody hates a winner.
> 
> OSU is 5-3 in BCS games. Can anybody tell me 2 other teams that have accomplished this? Their schedule has 4 top 15 teams this year. In the last 7 or 8 years they have lost very few games and the games they did they were against great teams(except Purdue). Everybody said Oregon was going to smoke them including the haters in this thread and that didn't happen so Oregon was overrated. The year before, they had Texas beat in the bowl game if not for a great Texas drive to end the game. Yea, the same Texas team that should have been playing for the title. Last year OSU beat 5 teams with 10 wins or more. Can any of you tell me any other teams that have ever done this before? Don't waste your time becuase the anawer is never.
> 
> ...



what happened last time they met up with the Gators? or LSU?  You can daydream all you want, but they can't match up against these SEC boys............


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

Snook, I know where you are coming from and OSU looks great on paper but you have to admit, they have not done well against tough opponents.  USC, Texas,SEC (any of them).   They have 10 wins a year but most are not that impressive.  

Pryor really didnt show anything last year until the bowl game.  One good game does not make him a heisman candidate.  Though I am sure he is at the top of the list.  

I will give them their props, just like I have every good team, when they earn it.  Right now, they havent.  They are in the same boat as OU.  They get more undeserving opportunities than anyone.  

They should have a good defense and we will see about the QB.  He has not earned anything yet.  He has been very inconsistent in my eyes.  Of course, I am no expert.

IF they deserve to be there, they do but they just get the media love every single year.  No matter what kind of team they have.. There are too many Big 10 guys in the media.  hahaha


----------



## reylamb (Aug 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I didn't say he would dominate every game, I mean he has the ability to do that. I think people really understand how much Tressell plays into how much Pryor is allowed to do from game to game. I believe you will see a much different Pryor this year than last even though his last 5 games he played very well.



I still don't see it in him.  Playing a few games well does not really show an ability to dominate a game.  He is an above QB at best, thus far in his career.  Maybe the Sweater is holding him back, but either way, he has not shown an ability yet to dominate games.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 6, 2010)

Yall know alot of coaches let their kids fill those things out. 

Boise State is a joke. And I think the rankings are otherwise fair, all those teams are pretty much top 25 and I think most of them will finish there. Whether someone is #15 or #8, it doesn't really make a difference. The only importance is for those teams in the top 5. To win it all, traditionally, you've got to start in the top 5 and win out. If you start too far behind, your destiny relies too much on other teams losing, regardless of how well you are playing. You can spend the whole season playing catch-up, lose 1 game, and it's over. But if you started in the top 5, only lose 1 game, there's still a pretty good chance you'll get to the NC.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 6, 2010)

Yall don't have to worry about Ga this year, they'll be to drunk to play!
(uga party school)


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 6, 2010)

shouldn't even be a poll until the bcs comes out around week 8 or whatever it is. no way to tell that early and all preseason polls do is set people up. if fla were preseason 12 and lost one game it would be easier to come back from than if they were preseason 3. just think it's a waste but alot of people like them. 5-8 games in really shows a team.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 6, 2010)

It's nice to start out #1, but i'm afraid we won't end up there this year.  Replacing 9 starters on defense, mainly the secondary will hurt us resulting in atleast one loss.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys crack me up. Everybody hates a winner.
> 
> OSU is 5-3 in BCS games. Can anybody tell me 2 other teams that have accomplished this?



Snooker, OSU has a 5-3 and a 62.5% winning average in BCS bowls with one BCS title. (1-3)

However, Florida has a 5-1 and a 83% winning average in BCS  bowls with two BCS titles. (2-0) 

And LSU is a perfect 4-0 and a 100% winning average in BCS bowls with two BCS titles. (2-0) 

So even though the Buckeyes have been to more BCS bowls overall, both LSU and Florida have more to show for their efforts when it mattered.  



Gatorcountry said:


> what happened last time they met up with the Gators? or LSU?  You can daydream all you want, but they can't match up against these SEC boys............



Let me recap it for him 

2006 - #2 Florida over #1 OSU 41-14 

2007 - #2 LSU over #1 OSU 38-24


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> what happened last time they met up with the Gators? or LSU?  You can daydream all you want, but they can't match up against these SEC boys............



They lost. I don't expect them to win every game. I'm not daydreaming. They are 5-3 in BCS games how in the world does that equate to daydreaming.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Snooker, OSU has a 5-3 and a 62.5% winning average in BCS bowls with one BCS title. (1-3)
> 
> However, Florida has a 5-1 and a 83% winning average in BCS  bowls with two BCS titles. (2-0)
> 
> ...



OSU has won more BCS games than anybody except UF and I think USC which they are all teid at 5. How this proves they are overated is beyond me?


----------



## ACguy (Aug 6, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Snook, I know where you are coming from and OSU looks great on paper but you have to admit, they have not done well against tough opponents.  USC, Texas,SEC (any of them).   They have 10 wins a year but most are not that impressive.
> 
> Pryor really didnt show anything last year until the bowl game.  One good game does not make him a heisman candidate.  Though I am sure he is at the top of the list.
> 
> ...



I think OU has proven they belong in the big game more then OSU has , but I could be wrong. I think in 2008 about half of the teams OU played were ranked . 

Troy Smith did alot better then Pryor and we all seen how he looked against a great SEC Defense. His offense could not even gain 100 yards in that game  . 

Here is the results of OSU's OOC games against teams with winning records the last 3 years. I put Ohio on the list because they were beating OSU at half time. 

2009
Navy(10-4) W 31-27
USC(9-4)     L  18-15
Oregon(10-3) W 26-17
2008
Ohio(4-8) W 26-14
USC(12-1) L 35-3
Troy(8-5) W 28-10
Texas(12-1) L 24-21
2007
LSU(12-2) L 38-24


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wrong, where you start can have a huge impact if nobody loses.  What if a team from each of the ACC, SEC, Big Ten, and Pac Ten goes undefeated?



Name 1 year that has happened.  (all 4).  


If you are in one of those conf and will all your games chances are you are in the title game no matter where you started in the rankings.  If all 4 conf have an undefeated team then the clamor for playoff will be deafening...


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Snook, I know where you are coming from and OSU looks great on paper but you have to admit, they have not done well against tough opponents.  USC, Texas,SEC (any of them).   They have 10 wins a year but most are not that impressive.
> 
> Pryor really didnt show anything last year until the bowl game.  One good game does not make him a heisman candidate.  Though I am sure he is at the top of the list.
> 
> ...



How do you say they don't do well against tough opponents? Becuase they lost some?

You don't go 5-3 in BCS bowls by not winning big games. Have they lost big games, yes, who hasn't. 

OSU played Texas great a few years ago when Texas won the champoinship. Yes OSU lost but they were just as good if not better. V Young was completely shut down that game. He rushed 17 times for 19 yds. They only defense to do that to him and if not for the tight end droping a TD pass twice on the same play late in the fourth quarter Texas would have lost. The year before last they played Texas great again and could have won if the db doesn't drop the pick on their last td winning drive. Texas should have been playing UF for the title. I'm not making excuses as they still lost those games just making a point they were just as talented but just came up short. In between those 2 loses to Texas we also beat them in their own stadium. I would say last years Rose bowl was a Big game and they won. I would say the game against Miami was a big game and they won. Same with the other BCS bowls.

Yes, they lost too LSU and UF which were great teams. I will give you that, recently, OSU has lost to the elite teams more than they have won but I still wouldn't trade the success they have had for any other team in college football. If you want to say OSU hasn't done that well against the 3 or 4 elite teams I will not argur. To say they don't do well against tough teams is crazy. They beat 5 ten win teams last year. You don't do that by not winning some big games. You don't win 5 out of 8 BCS games by not winning some big games. You don't win a NC in the last 8 years by not winning some big games.

I have never seen one game affect the perception of a team as that loss to uf did.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Name 1 year that has happened.  (all 4).
> 
> 
> If you are in one of those conf and will all your games chances are you are in the title game no matter where you started in the rankings.  If all 4 conf have an undefeated team then the clamor for playoff will be deafening...



It was only 3 teams, but it happened to Auburn.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I think OU has proven they belong in the big game more then OSU has , but I could be wrong. I think in 2008 about half of the teams OU played were ranked .
> 
> Troy Smith did alot better then Pryor and we all seen how he looked against a great SEC Defense. His offense could not even gain 100 yards in that game  .
> 
> ...



You are kidding right? Just compare BCS games and it's not even on the same planet. C'mon Man. Your hatred of OSU is starting to warp your mind.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

reylamb said:


> I still don't see it in him.  Playing a few games well does not really show an ability to dominate a game.  He is an above QB at best, thus far in his career.  Maybe the Sweater is holding him back, but either way, he has not shown an ability yet to dominate games.



I would not argue that up to this point. But to be 23-3 as a Freshman and sophmore is not to shabby and because he has been able to do that, gives me optimism that he could be dominating if he continues to improve. We will know sooner than later.


----------



## foxdawg (Aug 6, 2010)

*snooker*

you said to show you where you were spouting off about osu's wins, well just look back up this thread. you said "osu is 5-3 in bcs games", also said su beat 5 teams with 10 wins last year". that seems to me you are bragging about osu's record, and there is no doubt that their overall record is impressive, but as i said bragging on a bunch of wins in the big 10 isn't much to brag about. everytime osu has faced a real tough ooc opponent recently they have got beat. simply put, if they had to play an sec schedule every year i would say their record would be much different.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Spots,
> I actually agree with you on the OSU,...perennially overrated, over hyped.
> Good program to be sure, but every year ranked significantly higher than they should be,...but to be fair Michigan got the same treatment for decades...until App St. came along



You mean they same Michigam team that is 26-5 against the SEC. Yea, they have never been good enough to be ranked high more than not.


----------



## foxdawg (Aug 6, 2010)

*michigan*

he is talking about the same michigan team that would get throttled by the majority of sec teams THIS YEAR. maybe they would have got beat by michigan 25 years ago, but this year, um better be glad they are playing in the big 10.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

foxdawg said:


> you said to show you where you were spouting off about osu's wins, well just look back up this thread. you said "osu is 5-3 in bcs games", also said su beat 5 teams with 10 wins last year". that seems to me you are bragging about osu's record, and there is no doubt that their overall record is impressive, but as i said bragging on a bunch of wins in the big 10 isn't much to brag about. everytime osu has faced a real tough ooc opponent recently they have got beat. simply put, if they had to play an sec schedule every year i would say their record would be much different.



So the next time you see someone post their teams wins or their BCS record after someone else called their team out I should expect you to let them know they are spouting off? You can't be serious.

Also, how can you say everytime they face a big ooc team they lose? I could have sworn they beat Oregon in the Rose Bowl last year. Oh, I forgot silly me, since they won Oregon sucks. Got it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

foxdawg said:


> he is talking about the same michigan team that would get throttled by the majority of sec teams THIS YEAR. maybe they would have got beat by michigan 25 years ago, but this year, um better be glad they are playing in the big 10.



No, I'm talking about the same Michigan team that was called out for always being ranked to high as well for decades. Go back and read what the poster said.

I didn't realize Michigan was ranked near the top this year? For you to compare this year is rediculous. Michigan will get throttled by most teams in the Big 10 this year as well. What's your point.


----------



## DIXIETWISTER (Aug 6, 2010)

Useless poll...after week 6 we will have an idea who the dominate teams are.


----------



## foxdawg (Aug 6, 2010)

*snook*

oregon, really? oregon? ok whatever, i want even go there. look, you just don't get it, osu has a GREAT program, has for years, but it isn't very hard to go to bcs games and amass 10-11 win seasons in that conference. as i said earlier osu has struggled greatly recently against top tier opponents. usc-lost, texas-lost, uf-lost, lsu-lost, see the pattern here.i guess i am trying to tell you that osu is a good team but to act like they have really accomplished alot recently is not accurate if you look at who they have beat, and lost to.btw as you know i am a uga fan and osu would beat uga probably 3 of the last 4 years, so i am not delusional toward my team.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

foxdawg said:


> oregon, really? oregon? ok whatever, i want even go there. look, you just don't get it, osu has a GREAT program, has for years, but it isn't very hard to go to bcs games and amass 10-11 win seasons in that conference. as i said earlier osu has struggled greatly recently against top tier opponents. usc-lost, texas-lost, uf-lost, lsu-lost, see the pattern here.i guess i am trying to tell you that osu is a good team but to act like they have really accomplished alot recently is not accurate if you look at who they have beat, and lost to.btw as you know i am a uga fan and osu would beat uga probably 3 of the last 4 years, so i am not delusional toward my team.



So you are saying more teams win 10-11 games in the big 10 or go undefeated more in that conference because they are so weak. I think you will find that is not the case. Just as many teams win that many games a year in the SEC and even go undefeated just as much as any team in the Big 10.

I have already said OSU has lost more than it has won against the elite teams lately but it's not because OSU is not an elite team as well. We could just as easily be 3-0 against Texas including the year they won the NC and you know as well as anyone OSU had no business losing to USC last year. Except for the UF game OSU has been very competant in it's games. I love Tressell but anyone that has watched his coaching style knows that, as much as anything, has cost OSU in 3-4 extremely close games against elite teams. His style just doesn't leave any room for mistakes against the great teams. It's not a coincidence OSU is a pipeline to the NFL year in and year out. Should it surprise anyone that over the last decade the success of OSU has coincided with the most players drafted into the NFL. 

Listen, it's ok we disagree about it. It's not that big a deal we are just passionate about our teams and conferences.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> September 11th Snook!



I can't wait. I will be honest though, I'm worried about that game. Yes, I think OSU is a better team and should win but UM has alot of talent and if they play well, do have the ability to win the game. UM is trying to prove something and will not yet have tasted defeat and OSU has the whole world in front of them and Tressell will be playing not to lose as normal so that keeps me a little nervous.

I might be going to the game as a dentist at my church has season tickets and can't go. Trying to work it out. That should be an unbelievable atmophere.


----------



## REEFD (Aug 6, 2010)

Some of Bama's return starters say there better than they were last year, but who knows!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

Alright guys, it's been fun but heading home and maybe up to the great state of Ga. for some deer viewing.

I really do enjoy the banter and take nothing personal and anyone that has been here as long as I have will attest. I do not apologize for being born in Ohio and being a Buckeye fan. It is truely great to be a Buckeye just as it is to be a Dawg or Gator fan etc. The few that seem to be aggravated with anything Buckeye related and then get more so when I show up, I'm sorry but it is what it is. Until they ban all those not in the fold (sec), I will be here giving my lame oppinions as I always have. 

Can we all at least agree on this; Sept 2nd can't get here soon enough!

Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> How do you say they don't do well against tough opponents? Becuase they lost some?
> 
> You don't go 5-3 in BCS bowls by not winning big games. Have they lost big games, yes, who hasn't.
> 
> ...




I just think they have had an easy path to the 8 BCS games.  They have gotten a free pass as far as one of their strong games every year with Michigan being down for so long. USC owned them every year.  Yes, they played great against Texas but they still lost.  Then the two opportunities at a NC and lost them.  They have lost three of the last 4 bowl games and the win was over Oregon and lets face it, they were not that tough. I actually picked you guys to win that game if you remember.  

Just quality of their wins does not put them deserving to be ranked #1 or #2 every single year.

Great program but they are media favorites.  No way around it.


----------



## chadair (Aug 6, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> It IS interesting that UF is ranked that high with a first yr QB and GA is in the same boat and down at the bottom.  Who knows...like somebody said, half of it will change within the first 2-3 weeks.




UF has a redshirt JUNIOR at qb, uga has a redshirt freshman, not hard to figure out.

and OSU is a creampuff, that isnt deservin of a top 10 rankin with that slow conference they play in they should just gaurantee OSU and BSU their own bowl game and cal it a BCS bowl, and let em hack it out for a meaningless game


----------



## AU Bassman (Aug 6, 2010)

Worthless, as usual, except for bammer being #1. They won it all last year so they deserve to be number 1.

   Kinda surprised Auburn was even ranked? Boise st. is a joke, and even though they might be playing for a NC if they run the table. They will play a good SEC team or texas for the NC. Hope it don't happen.


                WDE!!!!


----------



## maker4life (Aug 6, 2010)

foxdawg said:


> you said to show you where you were spouting off about osu's wins, well just look back up this thread. you said "osu is 5-3 in bcs games", also said su beat 5 teams with 10 wins last year". that seems to me you are bragging about osu's record, and there is no doubt that their overall record is impressive, but as i said bragging on a bunch of wins in the big 10 isn't much to brag about. everytime osu has faced a real tough ooc opponent recently they have got beat. simply put, if they had to play an sec schedule every year i would say their record would be much different.



I guess bragging on what other teams in your conference have done is somehow better ?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> It was only 3 teams, but it happened to Auburn.



So it has never happened with 4.  Did the pre-season poll position REALLY keep Auburn out of the NC consideration?  Or was it political positioning that kept them out?  If so, I would really like to see the pre-seaons positions for that season and then every week thereafter, I mean, if it was really attributed to the starting position in the polls then that should be very easy to prove....


----------



## Roberson (Aug 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU has won more BCS games than anybody except UF and I think USC which they are all teid at 5. How this proves they are overated is beyond me?



I'm just messin' with ya. they are a good team, but I wonder what their record would be if they played in the SEC?


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> You mean they same Michigam team that is 26-5 against the SEC. Yea, they have never been good enough to be ranked high more than not.



yep snook, the same Michigan teams who were ranked 2nd in the Big ten and played the 4th and 5th ranked SEC teams...but I will give michigan a little credit,...they beat my Tide on two occasions, once in overtime, once on a hail marry...they won,...and they were supposed to...Bama won one,...and they were supposed to.
That was 10+ years ago.
Don't get me wrong, OSU has a rich tradition, and usually has good teams,...but the year the Gators chomped 'em up, many Media "experts' predicted a 2-touchdown victory, and claimed that OSU team was one of the top all-time teams...media bias?
Anyway, hope you guys do well, I know it's been tough lately


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> So it has never happened with 4.  Did the pre-season poll position REALLY keep Auburn out of the NC consideration?  Or was it political positioning that kept them out?  If so, I would really like to see the pre-seaons positions for that season and then every week thereafter, I mean, if it was really attributed to the starting position in the polls then that should be very easy to prove....



The preseason polls hurt us but they eventually said it was our schedule.  But looking farther into it, Auburn played more top 15 teams that either USC or OU and beat them all.  

When it got down to it, we didnt play for the NC because we were not the media favorites that USC and OU was.  Now the egg is on their face.   OU sucked and USC Cheated.  

We are not the champions because we did not get a chance to play for it.  Thats it.  And yes, we were ranked out of the top 20 in the preseason polls..


----------



## chainshaw (Aug 6, 2010)

If you told ANY college program that they could go to 3 NC games, but would only win one, they would jump on it. 

The SEC is tough. You can't deny that, but every year when UGA isn't getting it done, it's because of the SEC and not because they just plain ain't getting it done.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> So it has never happened with 4.  Did the pre-season poll position REALLY keep Auburn out of the NC consideration?  Or was it political positioning that kept them out?  If so, I would really like to see the pre-seaons positions for that season and then every week thereafter, I mean, if it was really attributed to the starting position in the polls then that should be very easy to prove....




Whats also funny about the 2004 Auburn team is, we beat more teams with 10 or more wins than any team in college football history.   Check it yourself. 

And if scheduling is it, how can you justify Boise  in the top 5?  I would dare you to compare the 2004 Auburn schedule to any Boise schedule

We beat more ranked teams than either USC or OU..  

It was an injustice.   That can never be fixed..

But we move on...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> So it has never happened with 4.  Did the pre-season poll position REALLY keep Auburn out of the NC consideration?  Or was it political positioning that kept them out?  If so, I would really like to see the pre-seaons positions for that season and then every week thereafter, I mean, if it was really attributed to the starting position in the polls then that should be very easy to prove....



In 04 USC and OU started 1 and 2 respectively in AP and USA today.  Auburn started 17th and 18th.  In the week before the BCS bowls all polls were USC, OU, Auburn.  Auburn got snubbed.


----------



## chainshaw (Aug 6, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Whats also funny about the 2004 Auburn team is, we beat more teams with 10 or more wins than any team in college football history.   Check it yourself.
> 
> And if scheduling is it, how can you justify Boise  in the top 5?  I would dare you to compare the 2004 Auburn schedule to any Boise schedule
> 
> ...



Auburn got the shaft, that year.


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 6, 2010)

Where's Jetjockey talking up the PAC 10?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Where's Jetjockey talking up the PAC 10?



He's off somewhere shining Lane Kiffin's shoes


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> In 04 USC and OU started 1 and 2 respectively in AP and USA today.  Auburn started 17th and 18th.  In the week before the BCS bowls all polls were USC, OU, Auburn.  Auburn got snubbed.



if there was a playoff system they wouldn't have had that problem...


----------



## SowGreen (Aug 6, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Why is Bama ranked number one? They lost Mount Cody, Mclain, something like 9 starters on Defense.  Their secondary is a big question mark also.  Lets just see how Bama handles that BIG target on their back.  UF knows alot about this.
> 
> And for the record,,,,I personally would have ranked the Gators number 5.
> 
> ...



With Saban, a good experienced qb, and two of the best running backs in the country I wouldn't put anything past them. But you're right, pre-season polls are a crap shoot.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 7, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> I'm just messin' with ya. they are a good team, but I wonder what their record would be if they played in the SEC?



It depends on if they were in the east or west. Either way, they would beat most of the teams in whichever division they were in but it would be a toss up, game in and game out, against LSU, UF, Bama. The other teams OSU would be consistantly favored in but would obviously lose from time to time just as LSU, Bama, and Uf have. The bottom line is, they would be competeing in whatever division they were in to be in the CCG.

Something else to consider, OSU already pulls some of the best players out of the south. I could only imagine, if they were actually in the sec, how many more they would pull. 

Anyway, that's how I see it. I'm sure others will see it differently and that's fine.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 7, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> yep snook, the same Michigan teams who were ranked 2nd in the Big ten and played the 4th and 5th ranked SEC teams...but I will give michigan a little credit,...they beat my Tide on two occasions, once in overtime, once on a hail marry...they won,...and they were supposed to...Bama won one,...and they were supposed to.
> That was 10+ years ago.
> Don't get me wrong, OSU has a rich tradition, and usually has good teams,...but the year the Gators chomped 'em up, many Media "experts' predicted a 2-touchdown victory, and claimed that OSU team was one of the top all-time teams...media bias?
> Anyway, hope you guys do well, I know it's been tough lately



I don't know ripper, I have heard that argument before but when I went back over the last 20 years and compared the conference seedings of the big 10 and sec matchups, it was either even or the sec APPEARED to have the higher seed. I will go back and try and find it. Either way, I have watched UM over the years play all the top teams in the sec and most of the time they won.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 7, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> It depends on if they were in the east or west. Either way, they would beat most of the teams in whichever division they were in but it would be a toss up, game in and game out, against LSU, UF, Bama. The other teams OSU would be consistantly favored in but would obviously lose from time to time just as LSU, Bama, and Uf have. The bottom line is, they would be competeing in whatever division they were in to be in the CCG.
> 
> Something else to consider, OSU already pulls some of the best players out of the south. I could only imagine, if they were actually in the sec, how many more they would pull.
> 
> Anyway, that's how I see it. I'm sure others will see it differently and that's fine.



They couldn't handle SC in back 2 back outback bowls so I am think they would be just a middle to lower tier SEC team.

The woody hayes and bo schembechler days are gone.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 7, 2010)

Not knowing what the facts would tell me, I went back 19 years(the site I was on started with 92) to see OSU's preseason and final AP rankings.

year                   ps          final

92        23           18
93         12           11
94         16           14
95         13             6
96           9              2
97          9              12
98          2               2
99          16             19
00          23             ur fired Cooper
01          9               20
02          13             1
03          2               4
04          9               20
05          6                4
06          1                2
07          10              4
08           2               9
09           8               5
10           2                ?

Improved 9 seasons and fell 8 seasons. I think overall they have been ranked very accurate. Man those facts always get in the way of agendas.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> Not knowing what the facts would tell me, I went back 19 years(the site I was on started with 92) to see OSU's preseason and final AP rankings.
> 
> year                   ps          final
> 
> ...




Snook, the problem is, the way they finished is still subjective.  Meaning, the same clowns who put them up there the first of the year, put them there at the end..


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 7, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> They couldn't handle SC in back 2 back outback bowls so I am think they would be just a middle to lower tier SEC team.
> 
> The woody hayes and bo schembechler days are gone.



I suffered thru both of those games in Tampa. Cooper was terrible in the first one and got fired for the debacle. The second one was Tressels first year and at halftime the score was 28-0 sc. after OSU turned the ball over and just played horrible. I'll never forget it, I was sitting in the east endzone and that is the direction OSU went on offense in the second half. Tressell came out in the second half starting a bunch of underclassmen(most his recruits) and let 2 players go both ways Gamble being one of them. They absolutely pounded sc offensively, defensively, etc. I was sitting with sc fans all around me and I have never seen a group of young people go from screaming, dancing and carrying on to utter panic as fast as I did that day. The good news for them though was a last second fg to win. The screaming and carrying on started again as fast as it ended. It was quite amazing and what makes college football what it is. If ole tress wasn't so loyal to senoirs OSU probably beats them by 30. Oh yea, OSU went undefeated the very next year defensively dominating UM for a title. There I go spouting off again, sorry guys.

Irish, still 2 great wins for sc but I have to disagree, the first loss is exactly why the Woody Hayes era has returned. If Coop would have beat you guys the first game, we would have never got Tressell as he would have went to another D1 school that same year. For that, I am much appreciative for the loss no matter how humilating.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Whats also funny about the 2004 Auburn team is, we beat more teams with 10 or more wins than any team in college football history.   Check it yourself.
> 
> And if scheduling is it, how can you justify Boise  in the top 5?  I would dare you to compare the 2004 Auburn schedule to any Boise schedule
> 
> ...



Auburn got owned by USC the previous two years, thats why they were left out.  If the tables had been turned, and Auburn had beat USC the previous two years, USC would have been left out.   How do you get your bumms kicked two years in a row and expect to play in the NC over the team that owned you????  It wasn't injustice.  The game is played on the field, and Auburn proved they couldn't hang with USC on the field.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Snook, the problem is, the way they finished is still subjective.  Meaning, the same clowns who put them up there the first of the year, put them there at the end..



Yea, I'm sure winning had nothing to do with it.
Like I've already said, we disagree and thats ok.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

For you guys that think BSU is a joke, then why didn't the SEC jump on BSU's offer to play anyone in the country?  Ya, there schedule isn't great because of the conference they play in, but don't kid yourself, they are a very good football team, and they are returning EVERYONE from last years team that went undefeated and beat TCU in their bowl game.  Every other team in college football had to fill holes, not Boise St.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Auburn got owned by USC the previous two years, thats why they were left out.  If the tables had been turned, and Auburn had beat USC the previous two years, USC would have been left out.   How do you get your bumms kicked two years in a row and expect to play in the NC over the team that owned you????  It wasn't injustice.  The game is played on the field, and Auburn proved they couldn't hang with USC on the field.



Well, looks like I can just sit back and eat some popcorn now. This ought to get good.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> For you guys that think BSU is a joke, then why didn't the SEC jump on BSU's offer to play anyone in the country?  Ya, there schedule isn't great because of the conference they play in, but don't kid yourself, they are a very good football team, and they are returning EVERYONE from last years team that went undefeated and beat TCU in their bowl game.  Every other team in college football had to fill holes, not Boise St.



OSU has to replace a starting safety and 1 Dlineman. That ought to really set us back a year or 2. By the way, not much will change except the name on the back of the jersey. Not going to flame on Boise though. They have done all they can do. And yea,they have offered to play anyone, but in defense of the sec, it's a no win situation for them to schedule them during the year. Here's the bottom line for BSU, this is the year that I believe if boise does run the table, beating VT, and VT still goes on to have a great year, than Boise might get a chance to prove they deserve to be included in the NC game.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> For you guys that think BSU is a joke, then why didn't the SEC jump on BSU's offer to play anyone in the country?  Ya, there schedule isn't great because of the conference they play in, but don't kid yourself, they are a very good football team, and they are returning EVERYONE from last years team that went undefeated and beat TCU in their bowl game.  Every other team in college football had to fill holes, not Boise St.



Gonna be fun watching Virginia Tech beat Boise.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Auburn got owned by USC the previous two years, thats why they were left out.  If the tables had been turned, and Auburn had beat USC the previous two years, USC would have been left out.   How do you get your bumms kicked two years in a row and expect to play in the NC over the team that owned you????  It wasn't injustice.  The game is played on the field, and Auburn proved they couldn't hang with USC on the field.



You are talking about two different teams.  The 2004 Auburn team was not the same team that USC played and beat 17-15 (not what I call a whipping).  I do think USC should have been there, if they hadnt cheated, and played Auburn.  Not OU.  OU was nothing in 2004

Dont compare years.  The 2004 Auburn team was one of the most complete teams in the past 10 years..


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

haha...  It makes me laugh when SEC guys complain about the 1 year an SEC team didn't make the NC game.  Yet the Pac 10 has been left out 5 or 6 times over the last 10 years when they have had teams with the exact same record as the teams playing in the BCS game.  My favorite may have been when Washington was left out of the 2000 game.  Washington beat Miami, Miami beat Florida State, and Florida State went to the BCS game.  They all had the exact same record.  The BCS is a joke, and the reason we need a playoff!


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> You are talking about two different teams.  The 2004 Auburn team was not the same team that USC played and beat 17-15 (not what I call a whipping).  I do think USC should have been there, if they hadnt cheated, and played Auburn.  Not OU.  OU was nothing in 2004
> 
> Dont compare years.  The 2004 Auburn team was one of the most complete teams in the past 10 years..



Just so the record is clear.  USC never beat Auburn 17-15.  In 2002 USC beat Auburn 24-17 and in 2003 they beat them 23-0.   23-0 is a pretty good whipping in my book.  And the 2004 USC team was a lot better then the 2003 team.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Just so the record is clear.  USC never beat Auburn 17-15.  In 2002 USC beat Auburn 24-17 and in 2003 they beat them 23-0.   23-0 is a pretty good whipping in my book.  And the 2004 USC team was a lot better then the 2003 team.



You are correct.  I did see the score wrong.  But I still stand that the 2004 team was a much different team.  I agree we did not do well against USC but for some reason, we dont play well the first game of the season.  I can never figure that out.  We had two straight years where we played Georgia Tech and they beat us both times.  Both were the first game of the year.  They have a hard time getting out of the blocks.  Not an excuse, you have to play every game. 

I would have loved to see that USC/Auburn game in 2004.  I assure you it would not have been 55-19.  No way USC would have scored on us like that.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I would have loved to see that USC/Auburn game in 2004.  I assure you it would not have been 55-19.  No way USC would have scored on us like that.



I will agree 100% with that.  Big Game Bob doesn't know how to get a team ready for a big time bowl game.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 7, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> Something else to consider, OSU already pulls some of the best players out of the south. I could only imagine, if they were actually in the sec, how many more they would pull.
> 
> Anyway, that's how I see it. I'm sure others will see it differently and that's fine.



Something else to remember about recruiting.....right now OSU can pretty much pick and choose while recruiting the mid-west. If they were in the SEC they wouldn't have that advantage anymore and would have to compete a lot harder to pull in a top class. Going from the top dog in the "Big-whatever it is now", to just a decent SEC team will wipeout some of OSUs current advantages.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2010)

*Mashed Taters*



AU Bassman said:


> Worthless, as usual, except for bammer being #1. They won it all last year so they deserve to be number 1.
> 
> Kinda surprised Auburn was even ranked? Boise st. is a joke, and even though they might be playing for a NC if they run the table. They will play a good SEC team or texas for the NC. Hope it don't happen.
> 
> ...



Bama should be #1 right now.  I agree too with the thought that perhaps Boise should get a taste of some more SEC...they went to Athens in 05' and took a thumping, and I am sure they haven't forgotten it either.



Jetjockey said:


> For you guys that think BSU is a joke, then why didn't the SEC jump on BSU's offer to play anyone in the country?  Ya, there schedule isn't great because of the conference they play in, but don't kid yourself, they are a very good football team, and they are returning EVERYONE from last years team that went undefeated and beat TCU in their bowl game.  Every other team in college football had to fill holes, not Boise St.



UGA took Boise up on that offer in 05' JJ....and got "mashed" in the process. 48-13...and this thumping took place during a year when BSU was conference champions like four years running, and sandwichwed between a 11-1 season and a 13-0 season...and AA RB Ian Johnson was there along with their super stud QB Zabransky. And about a year or so later, another undefeated western conference champion got a chance to play UGA...Hawaii, and you remember how that one turned out.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> UGA took Boise up on that offer in 05' JJ....and got "mashed" in the process. 48-13...and this thumping took place during a year when BSU was conference champions like four years running, and sandwichwed between a 11-1 season and a 13-0 season...and AA RB Ian Johnson was there along with their super stud QB Zabransky. And about a year or so later, another undefeated western conference champion got a chance to play UGA...Hawaii, and you remember how that one turned out.



You mean the Boise St team that went 9-4 that year and lost to every major conference team they played?  The team that WASN'T coached by Chris Petersen who is currently 49-4 at Boise ST with 2 undefeated season in only 4 years as head coach?  I totally believe you that the team UGA played would get beat day in and day out by most major conference schools, becuase they did.  But the Boise ST of the last 4 years is a totally different team.  They have 2 BCS wins including wins against Oklahoma, Oregon, Oregon ST, TCU, and Utah (you remember Utah don't you?  Im sure the Bama fans would love to forget.)  Boise St under Chris Petersen is totally different team then the one UGA played in 2005.


----------



## chadair (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> You mean the Boise St team that went 9-4 that year and lost to every major conference team they played?  The team that WASN'T coached by Chris Petersen who is currently 49-4 at Boise ST with 2 undefeated season in only 4 years as head coach?  I totally believe you that the team UGA played would get beat day in and day out by most major conference schools, becuase they did.  But the Boise ST of the last 4 years is a totally different team.  They have 2 BCS wins including wins against Oklahoma, Oregon, Oregon ST, TCU, and Utah (you remember Utah don't you?  Im sure the Bama fans would love to forget.)  Boise St under Chris Petersen is totally different team then the one UGA played in 2005.



you asked now you are goin to choose which BSU team
the reason NO sec team has took them up on their offer, is because no sec team wants to return the favor and go to Idaho. you can blow all the sunshine up BSU rear that you want, they are a decent team who NEVER had to play but 1 game a year, and that was generally their bowl game


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> You mean the Boise St team that went 9-4 that year and lost to every major conference team they played?  The team that WASN'T coached by Chris Petersen who is currently 49-4 at Boise ST with 2 undefeated season in only 4 years as head coach?  I totally believe you that the team UGA played would get beat day in and day out by most major conference schools, becuase they did.  But the Boise ST of the last 4 years is a totally different team.  They have 2 BCS wins including wins against Oklahoma, Oregon, Oregon ST, TCU, and Utah (you remember Utah don't you?  Im sure the Bama fans would love to forget.)  Boise St under Chris Petersen is totally different team then the one UGA played in 2005.




It is still Boise State.  No matter how you cut it up, Boise was the conference champs, and part of that all mighty core of western teams you so eloquently admire.  They got beat in Athens. BSU got lucky on a weak OU team.  The only way you will ever see the light of your folly , is when BSU gets a hold of another SEC team.  They will probably will get their chance this year, should they run the table;  but the odds are not in their favor when they get to Blacksburg.  

First prediction of the year for me...VT 28-BSU 12, and it won't even look that close.

Slippery Rock could have beat Alabama that day....half of the O  line that played the whole season was on the sideline.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2010)

I admit that I haven't watched Boise State play in a while but if they are still running that koo koo bird, trick play offense, nobody is ever going to take them as seriously as they want to be taken.  Jetjockey can say what he wants, if they played Oklahoma then more times, Oklahoma probably wins all ten.

I was rooting for Boise State that night because I don't like Stoops or the Big Twelve, but they kept trying to lose that game and Oklahoma just wouldn't let them.  Peterson is good at getting kids to come out there but I doubt he ever ends up as a successful head coach at a major program.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

Blowing smoke?  You better get your facts right.  They offered to go anywhere, anytime, and the team that takes them up, doesn't have to return the favor.  Now whats your excuse?  I guess we will get to see how they do against Ole Miss next year.  Looks like at least 1 team from the SEC had the nads to take them up on their offer.  Too bad Ole Miss doesn't have to play on the smurf turf as well.


http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=dw-boise110709


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Peterson is good at getting kids to come out there but I doubt he ever ends up as a successful head coach at a major program.



What?  Petersen gets all the kids that don't get offers from everyone else, thats why they play with a chip on thier shoulder.  Heck, Kellen Moore was only recruited by Idaho and Eastern Washington.  Hes listed as 6-0 and 187 lbs.  Not exactly major conference QB size, yet he still finished 7th in the Heisman.  The reason BSU is playing well is because Petersen knows how to coach, not because he knows how to recruit.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Blowing smoke?  You better get your facts right.  They offered to go anywhere, anytime, and the team that takes them up, doesn't have to return the favor.  Now whats your excuse?  I guess we will get to see how they do against Ole Miss next year.  Looks like at least 1 team from the SEC had the nads to take them up on their offer.  Too bad Ole Miss doesn't have to play on the smurf turf as well.
> 
> 
> 
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=dw-boise110709



All I know is, the last time they visited Sanford Stadium, that "any time, anywhere" stuff netted them a big pay day and beyond that, a beat down with their Starting qb sitting on the sidline with a towel on his head, "trying to collect his thoughts." by half time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> What?  Petersen gets all the kids that don't get offers from everyone else, thats why they play with a chip on thier shoulder.  Heck, Kellen Moore was only recruited by Idaho and Eastern Washington.  Hes listed as 6-0 and 187 lbs.  Not exactly major conference QB size, yet he still finished 7th in the Heisman.  The reason BSU is playing well is because Petersen knows how to coach, not because he knows how to recruit.



Ok, ok.  Simmer down little buddy.  I admitted that I don't know much about BSU up front.  

Peterson does a pretty good job where he is.  But he aint the next Urban Meyer.  He's just not.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 7, 2010)

Well you should watch them play.  They are a totally different team under Chris Petersen.  Id be willing to bet he is easily as good as Urban Meyer.  BUT, when everyone tried to hire  him away from BSU he wouldn't leave.  It will be interesting to see what happens this year.  Heck, they could blow it in their first game, but if they go undefeated, then what????


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Well you should watch them play.  They are a totally different team under Chris Petersen.



Maybe I should but I doubt I will.  Other than that OU game, have they beaten any other really respected teams?  I'm really asking because I don't watch them.

BTW, I thought you were a USC guy.  What do you have invested in this?


----------



## 37L1 (Aug 7, 2010)

BSU is a good team with a great coach but if they had to play SEC teams every week, the attrition rate would catch up with them real quick.  SEC teams pound each other and unless you have really deep talent, losing one or more first stringers can really hurt your ability to win out.  That's why it is really something that the SEC has been able to have so many national champions recently.  Not only do they have first team talent but their second and third teams could probably be starters in most other conferences including the WAC.


----------



## chadair (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Well you should watch them play.  They are a totally different team under Chris Petersen.  Id be willing to bet he is easily as good as Urban Meyer.  BUT, when everyone tried to hire  him away from BSU he wouldn't leave.  It will be interesting to see what happens this year.  Heck, they could blow it in their first game, but if they go undefeated, then what????



Hawkins was 54 and 11 with 2 4 loss seasons. so obviously he didnt do too bad. So either BSU is cornerin the market on up and comin coaches, or they play a softer schedule then OSU

and I have and will continue to watch BSU


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 7, 2010)

BSU is a pretty good football team and Peterson is probably a good coach. But, I think they have benefited from a couple powers that took them too lightly, whereas they were really fired up. But any team can get fired up once or twice a season, with the creampuff schedule they have. If they had to play in the SEC, Pac 10, Big 10 or Big 12, week after week, they are not a top 20 team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2010)

chadair said:


> Hawkins was 54 and 11 with 2 4 loss seasons. so obviously he didnt do too bad. So either BSU is cornerin the market on up and comin coaches, or they play a softer schedule then OSU
> 
> and I have and will continue to watch BSU



Exactly.  We've seen this movie before. Hawkins was gonna lead Colorado out of the woods.  Now he just looks lost in the woods.  They had pretty much the same image before Peterson from what I remember.  One of those under dog teams froma weak conference, that the media fell in love with.  But up close, more often than not, like Dennis Green said, "If you wanna crown 'em then crown 'em.  But they arte who we thought they were!!."


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Well you should watch them play.  They are a totally different team under Chris Petersen.  Id be willing to bet he is easily as good as Urban Meyer.  BUT, when everyone tried to hire  him away from BSU he wouldn't leave.  It will be interesting to see what happens this year.  Heck, they could blow it in their first game, but if they go undefeated, then what????



Whoa, you added to it.  Easily as good as Urban Meyer?  You and a bunch of drunk Bronco fans are probably the only ones that think so.

If they go undefeated, I'll get on here and eat crow.  It's not like it would be the first time.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2010)

I gotta agree wit jetjock on this,...Peterson is an excellent coach.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2010)

Not sure if they will win but BSu will give those inbreds from VT all they can handle.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Blowing smoke?  You better get your facts right.  They offered to go anywhere, anytime, and the team that takes them up, doesn't have to return the favor.  Now whats your excuse?  I guess we will get to see how they do against Ole Miss next year.  Looks like at least 1 team from the SEC had the nads to take them up on their offer.  Too bad Ole Miss doesn't have to play on the smurf turf as well.
> 
> 
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=dw-boise110709


They're gonna get it handed to them in Blacksburg...


----------



## Roberson (Aug 7, 2010)

How'd this go from pickin' on Ohio St to pickin' on Boise St? 
anyway, neither one of em can handle the SEC, period.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 8, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> How'd this go from pickin' on Ohio St to pickin' on Boise St?
> anyway, neither one of em can handle the SEC, period.



Im sure your right.  Because last year in a bowl game the #3 Big 10 team played the #3 SEC team and the #3 SEC didn't fair so well.  But it was the field conditions, no it was the refs, no, it was the long flight out to the bowl game.  No, they just got beat playing hard nose football.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 8, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> They're gonna get it handed to them in Blacksburg...



Wanna bet 10 birds at Boondocks this year?  I think we need some friendly wagering.  VT wins Ill buy the birds, BSU wins you buy the birds.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet 10 birds at Boondocks this year?  I think we need some friendly wagering.  VT wins Ill buy the birds, BSU wins you buy the birds.



Now _THAT_  is a good wager!

I think it will be a good game, I think VT wins for a couple of reasons, primarily D and spec. teams...but I think BSU will be competitive.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Aug 8, 2010)

Good lord, with all the Ohio State hate i am seeing here, i had to double check that i wasn't on goblue.com or something. 


Back to on topic, these polls are pretty useless. The BCS has gotten one thing right, they don't come out till a few weeks in, which is what the Coaches poll and the AP should do as well.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 8, 2010)

BrotherBadger said:


> The BCS has gotten one thing right, they don't come out till a few weeks in, which is what the Coaches poll and the AP should do as well.



The AP and the Coaches poll are commercial enterprises, no freeking way they are going to wait.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Well you should watch them play.  They are a totally different team under Chris Petersen.  Id be willing to bet he is easily as good as Urban Meyer.  BUT, when everyone tried to hire  him away from BSU he wouldn't leave.  It will be interesting to see what happens this year.  Heck, they could blow it in their first game, but if they go undefeated, then what????



Have you ever been to Boise?  I wouldn't leave Boise, if I had a decent job there either.



sandhillmike said:


> BSU is a pretty good football team and Peterson is probably a good coach. But, I think they have benefited from a couple powers that took them too lightly, whereas they were really fired up. But any team can get fired up once or twice a season, with the creampuff schedule they have. If they had to play in the SEC, Pac 10, Big 10 or Big 12, week after week, they are not a top 20 team.



They had one team take them lightly, and that was OU.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 8, 2010)

BrotherBadger said:


> Back to on topic, these polls are pretty useless. The BCS has gotten one thing right, they don't come out till a few weeks in, which is what the Coaches poll and the AP should do as well.



I think the BCS has done a good job of getting the right teams in the championship game.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 9, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I think the BCS has done a good job of getting the right teams in the championship game.



WOW!!!!  Not to 100% disagree, but almost every year there has been teams from BCS conferences that had the exact same record as the teams that went to the BCS game.  A perfect example is in 2000 when Washington beat Miami, who beat Florida St, yet Florida ST went to the BCS game.  How about 4 years later when Auburn was left out for USC and OU, and USC blew OU out in the BCS game.  How about in 2007 when USC was left out for LSU, both with 2 losses.  How about a year later when USC was left out with 1 loss and Florida and OU got into the game.  Heck, Texas really got hosed becuase they beat OU and should have been in the Big 12 championship game.  USC, OU, Texas, and UF all had 1 loss, how in the world can you possibly say the correct teams were playing in the BCS game.  If anything, it should have been UF vs USC or UT, but OU shouldn't have been in that game.  I could have told you UF was going to beat OU, because OU wasn't even the best team in their conference, Texas was.   About the only 2 years the BCS has really got it right was last year, and in 2004 when UT and USC were both undefeated.  Otherwise, there has always been a strong team from BCS conferences who had a legitemate arguement to be playing in the BCS game.  In every game I gave an example of, the teams that were left out went on to win their bowl games as well.   Not exactly what I would call getting the correct teams in the BCS game.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 9, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Have you ever been to Boise?  I wouldn't leave Boise, if I had a decent job there either.



Ya, its beautiful out there.  If I had to choose though Id still live in Seattle or Portland just because of the proximity of the ocean and the fishing.  Besides, eastern WA and OR dont' look any different then the area around Boise. Most people don't realize its basically a desert in Eastern WA and OR.  But Boise is beautuiful, and has some amazing skiing and snowmobiling.  Not to mention great Elk and Mulie  hunting.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> WOW!!!!  Not to 100% disagree, but almost every year there has been teams from BCS conferences that had the exact same record as the teams that went to the BCS game.  A perfect example is in 2000 when Washington beat Miami, who beat Florida St, yet Florida ST went to the BCS game.  How about 4 years later when Auburn was left out for USC and OU, and USC blew OU out in the BCS game.  How about in 2007 when USC was left out for LSU, both with 2 losses.  How about a year later when USC was left out with 1 loss and Florida and OU got into the game.  Heck, Texas really got hosed becuase they beat OU and should have been in the Big 12 championship game.  USC, OU, Texas, and UF all had 1 loss, how in the world can you possibly say the correct teams were playing in the BCS game.  If anything, it should have been UF vs USC or UT, but OU shouldn't have been in that game.  I could have told you UF was going to beat OU, because OU wasn't even the best team in their conference, Texas was.   About the only 2 years the BCS has really got it right was last year, and in 2004 when UT and USC were both undefeated.  Otherwise, there has always been a strong team from BCS conferences who had a legitemate arguement to be playing in the BCS game.  In every game I gave an example of, the teams that were left out went on to win their bowl games as well.   Not exactly what I would call getting the correct teams in the BCS game.



I agree.  The BCS is retarded. Most people think it sucks.  Remember, he's biased, his team has benefited from the current suystem so of course he's gonna love it.

USC/Texas was in 2006.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 9, 2010)

Your right, but it was based off the 2005 season.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Something else to remember about recruiting.....right now OSU can pretty much pick and choose while recruiting the mid-west. If they were in the SEC they wouldn't have that advantage anymore and would have to compete a lot harder to pull in a top class. Going from the top dog in the "Big-whatever it is now", to just a decent SEC team will wipeout some of OSUs current advantages.



No, OSU recruits they way they do because they have a great coach, awesome sports facilities, a rich tradition, and on and on just as OU, Texas, USC, etc.. If they were in the sec, they would still pull almost whoever they wanted in the midwest and also pull more from sec country than they do now. To think they would all of a sudden not be able to recruit any better than mid level sec teams is crazy talk.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 9, 2010)

buckeys, badgers, ducks, bruins, broncos...what in the world has this board come to?


Perhaps they don't know how to set up message boards in their own conferences.


ok, follow closely....first go up in that little window at the top of your browser....

type in www.forums.com.....

follow the instructions (you may have to read them several times)

Enjoy talking about your teams with others of your kind...


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> buckeys, badgers, ducks, bruins, broncos...what in the world has this board come to?
> 
> 
> Perhaps they don't know how to set up message boards in their own conferences.
> ...



I didn't realize this was an sec site. I thought this was primarily a hunting site with a general sports forum. I have always been here primarly for the hunting talk but frequent this forum to talk sports as well.

Talking to us non sec folk like children I don't think is to cool. I guess your just ready to take your ball and go home.  By the way, I've been here talking football, hunting, trail cameras, fishing, religon, etc. since this sites inception.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 9, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> buckeys, badgers, ducks, bruins, broncos...what in the world has this board come to?
> 
> 
> Perhaps they don't know how to set up message boards in their own conferences.
> ...



Pretty funny coming from the South Carolina fan.  I didnt think this was forum.sec.com...  I think it's forum.GEORGIAOUTDOORNEWS.com.


----------



## chadair (Aug 9, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I didn't realize this was an sec site. I thought this was primarily a hunting site with a general sports forum. I have always been here primarly for the hunting talk but frequent this forum to talk sports as well.
> 
> Talking to us non sec folk like children I don't think is to cool. I guess your just ready to take your ball and go home.  By the way, I've been here talking football, hunting, trail cameras, fishing, religon, etc. since this sites inception.





Nitram4891 said:


> Pretty funny coming from the South Carolina fan.  I didnt think this was forum.sec.com...  I think it's forum.GEORGIAOUTDOORNEWS.com.



I think he meant division 1, not just sec


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> I think he meant division 1, not just sec




 Oh I didn't realize that. Well, I guess he has a point.

Anyway, what's up chadair. How do you think you guys are going to fare in your big ooc season game this year? Oh wait? I forgot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 9, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh I didn't realize that. Well, I guess he has a point.
> 
> Anyway, what's up chadair. How do you think you guys are going to fare in your big ooc season game this year? Oh wait? I forgot.



Don't count out App State....  Actually FSU is going to give them all they can handle this year.  FSU wins 38-31


----------



## chadair (Aug 9, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> Anyway, what's up chadair. How do you think you guys are going to fare in your big ooc season game this year? Oh wait? I forgot.





it's a shame they couldnt play schools like Illinois"e" and meatchicken and such but they will take their chances against miami ohio and others


----------



## chadair (Aug 9, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Don't count out App State....  Actually FSU is going to give them all they can handle this year.  FSU wins 38-31



u a palm reader nitram?? how would u know the score already??
either way, bring on football season


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> u a palm reader nitram?? how would u know the score already??
> either way, bring on football season



Just a prediction...yall just keep whipping up on those bulldogs.  Come on sept. 4th!


----------



## sleeze (Aug 9, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Just a prediction...yall just keep whipping up on those bulldogs.  Come on sept. 4th!



FSwhos defense will have to be tons and tons better,,,to beat us.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> it's a shame they couldnt play schools like Illinois"e" and meatchicken and such but they will take their chances against miami ohio and others



You gut a point about Illinios"e" but Uf has had a few issues with  meatchicken recently.

I will say, with the state of UM, if they played this year I would give UF about a 3 point edge.


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 9, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> No, OSU recruits they way they do because they have a GREAT COACH, awesome sports facilities, a rich tradition, and on and on just as OU, Texas, USC, etc.. If they were in the sec, they would still pull almost whoever they wanted in the midwest and also pull more from sec country than they do now. To think they would all of a sudden not be able to recruit any better than mid level sec teams is crazy talk.



Great Coach  Your telling me that the sweater vest is a great coach. He is sorry and always has been. He's not even a good/decent special teams coach. Everything else you said I can agree with you.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Great Coach  Your telling me that the sweater vest is a great coach. He is sorry and always has been. He's not even a good/decent special teams coach. Everything else you said I can agree with you.



Actually, he has made me mad to many times for me to call him great but if he is not great than he is just under that. You don't win 4 NC in div 2 were you have a playoff system if you aren't one heck of a coach. He is extremely conservative, which is my main beef with him.

I bet if he left OSU, and let it be known he still wanted to coach, bcs schools around the country would be lining up for a chance to get that sorry coach's services.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet 10 birds at Boondocks this year?  I think we need some friendly wagering.  VT wins Ill buy the birds, BSU wins you buy the birds.



Easiest bet I've ever called...

I think bsu is a good team, just don't think they get beat up week in week out like the programs from the major conferences and that's one of the reasons they finish with as good a record as they have every year.  I think on many Saturdays they can hang with most programs, but I don't know that they could do it after playing good programs EVERY Saturday.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 9, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> No, OSU recruits they way they do because they have a great coach, awesome sports facilities, a rich tradition, and on and on just as OU, Texas, USC, etc.. If they were in the sec, they would still pull almost whoever they wanted in the midwest and also pull more from sec country than they do now. To think they would all of a sudden not be able to recruit any better than mid level sec teams is crazy talk.



That's some serious kool-aid your drinking. If OSU were in the SEC they would lose their mid-west recruiting advantage as a lot of kids from that region would look to stay with a big-10 school. That means they compete on even ground in the SEC!. Now your going to say they come down here and win the recruiting battles?....


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 9, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Easiest bet I've ever called...
> 
> I think bsu is a good team, just don't think they get beat up week in week out like the programs from the major conferences and that's one of the reasons they finish with as good a record as they have every year.  I think on many Saturdays they can hang with most programs, but I don't know that they could do it after playing good programs EVERY Saturday.



Looks like Im heading down to buy a blue BSU shirt for the 6th


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure if I can bring myself to actually cheer for those inbred hillbillies up at vt, but I won't be cheering against them...


----------



## sleeze (Aug 9, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Looks like Im heading down to buy a blue BSU shirt for the 6th



How many different teams shirts do you have in your closet?

Its one thing to pull for a team.........But you should only wear YOUR teams gear, imo.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Not sure if I can bring myself to actually cheer for those inbred hillbillies up at vt, but I won't be cheering against them...



I will be cheering for VT and Miami when they play BSU and OSU. I think BSU and OSU have the best chances to go undeafed this year.


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Looks like Im heading down to buy a blue BSU shirt for the 6th



Hop on that BSU bandwagon. We all still remember last year with all that nonsense you were talking about the Pac 10. What are you going to do with your Ducks, USC and Washington stuff from last year. Jetjockey now talkin up the WAC .


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2010)

bullgator said:


> That's some serious kool-aid your drinking. If OSU were in the SEC they would lose their mid-west recruiting advantage as a lot of kids from that region would look to stay with a big-10 school. That means they compete on even ground in the SEC!. Now your going to say they come down here and win the recruiting battles?....



A majority of OSU's recruits are from Ohio and have grown up OSU fans. To think they would now go somewhere else to just play in the Big 10 is nuts. It's about the school not the conference for most recruits. To think OSU could not recruit at at the same high level in the midwest because they are now in the sec is crazy. I would say it would make it that much more appealing since most crown the sec as the best. And as I said, OSU already goes into the south and gets high level recruits every year, it would only get better if they were in the sec. Surely this would be common sense? 

We will just agree to disagree and since it never going to happen we will never know.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

jetjockey you may have already answered my question but i didn't see it.  What's with the Boise State stuff?  I thought you were a USC guy.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 10, 2010)

SouthGA... Just because Im a Pac 10 guy doesn't mean I cant root for Boise ST.  If they played a Pac 10 team Id still pull for the Pac 10 but  I had a few buddies who played for BSU before they became well known.

DBM.. Dont kid yourself, just because the Pac 10 didn't do very well in their bowls last year doesn't mean they aren't a very good conference.  They went 6-0 in bowls the year before, and still have a winning records against the mighty SEC over the last 12 years.  Even though USC struggled with the Pac 10, they still went undefeated in OOC games and beat OSU for a second straight year.   The Pac 10 also has had a winning record against the Big 10 over the last couple years.  The only conference the Pac 10 has really struggled against has been the Mountain West.  And I saw how well Bama did against Utah, but I know you have all sorts of reason why Bama lost and they were a much better team, even though Utah walked all over them.   Oregon lost to a very good OSU team last year.  Don't forget that the #3 Big 10 team beat the #3 SEC team in their bowl game.  And the #1 Big 10 team went 1-1 against the Pac 10..  Overall, the Pac 10 is going to be better this year then last year, the perenial powers have gotten some good coaches again and you will see Washington and UCLA move back towards the top of the Pac 10.  Add USC, Oregon, Oregon ST, and Stanford (possibly with one of the best coaches in the country) and the Pac 10 is going to be one of the toughest conferences in the country from top to bottom.  There just might not be a single powerhouse like in the previous couple years.  

Im a Washington fan first, you can throw USC and Oregon in next, and then Texas by marriage only!  But I will be rooting for UCLA when they play Texas this year.  And just because Im a UW fan, doesnt' mean I cant put on a BSU shirt when they play VT.  Heck, to support my sister in law Im going to put on an Auburn shirt this year when I go to watch them play.  Im just not going to tell any of my friends back home about it.....  And there will be no pictures to prove it..


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 10, 2010)

Ahhh.... NCAA football.  It happens every Saturday until the field turns blue.....that's about when girls gone wild and football by others start.  Guess which one I'm watchin?


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jetjockey the PAC 10 is a going to be a hot mess this year even worst than last year. USC did beat OSU last year with a freshmen QB. But come on its OSU they are known to blow big games. Now USC in hot water and got Kiffen how are they going to be better than last year when they had a down year. Washington is going to blow only one real football player on the team Locker. Oregon no telling whats going to happen with them first year starter they got beat by OSU and now have a new QB and you think they are going to be better. Stanford your right on about there coach. If UGA was looking to replace Richt I say go and get Harbaugh whatever it takes make it happen. UCLA and Cal not expecting much from them so that leaves ASU, Wash State OSU and Arizona


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> SouthGA... Just because Im a Pac 10 guy doesn't mean I cant root for Boise ST.  If they played a Pac 10 team Id still pull for the Pac 10 but  I had a few buddies who played for BSU before they became well known.
> 
> DBM.. Dont kid yourself, just because the Pac 10 didn't do very well in their bowls last year doesn't mean they aren't a very good conference.  They went 6-0 in bowls the year before, and still have a winning records against the mighty SEC over the last 12 years.  Even though USC struggled with the Pac 10, they still went undefeated in OOC games and beat OSU for a second straight year.   The Pac 10 also has had a winning record against the Big 10 over the last couple years.  The only conference the Pac 10 has really struggled against has been the Mountain West.  And I saw how well Bama did against Utah, but I know you have all sorts of reason why Bama lost and they were a much better team, even though Utah walked all over them.   Oregon lost to a very good OSU team last year.  Don't forget that the #3 Big 10 team beat the #3 SEC team in their bowl game.  And the #1 Big 10 team went 1-1 against the Pac 10..  Overall, the Pac 10 is going to be better this year then last year, the perenial powers have gotten some good coaches again and you will see Washington and UCLA move back towards the top of the Pac 10.  Add USC, Oregon, Oregon ST, and Stanford (possibly with one of the best coaches in the country) and the Pac 10 is going to be one of the toughest conferences in the country from top to bottom.  There just might not be a single powerhouse like in the previous couple years.
> 
> Im a Washington fan first, you can throw USC and Oregon in next, and then Texas by marriage only!  But I will be rooting for UCLA when they play Texas this year.  And just because Im a UW fan, doesnt' mean I cant put on a BSU shirt when they play VT.  Heck, to support my sister in law Im going to put on an Auburn shirt this year when I go to watch them play.  Im just not going to tell any of my friends back home about it.....  And there will be no pictures to prove it..



Why are you so defensive about it?  I was just curious.

So you're saying that you aren't a USC fan but instead a PAC 10 fan?  YOu root for an entire conference?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2010)

I like the ESPN power rankings.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/powerrankings


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2010)

And for the record I like BSU also.  If they beat VT and Oregon State early and run the table they will be in the NC game since they actually start with a decent ranking this year.  They deserve a shot IMO after the big games they have won recently.  I'm not saying they deserve to be there yet, but they at least deserve a chance to make a run for it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't share in the BSU love.  It kind of gets on my nerves.  A blue football field, trick plays.  It's like a freaking circus.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't share in the BSU love.  It kind of gets on my nerves.  A blue football field, trick plays.  It's like a freaking circus.



A winning circus.  I hate the blue field also.  But those boys come ready to play and their trick plays work.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> A winning circus.  I hate the blue field also.  But those boys come ready to play and their trick plays work.



Eh, they're a novelty act.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Their starting DE folded up like a lawn char last year when that Blount punched him on the mouth....BSU looks really tough to me.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZBiUMqybmqU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZBiUMqybmqU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 11, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Their starting DE folded up like a lawn char last year when that Blount punched him on the mouth....BSU looks really tough to me.



Just so I get this correct.  BSU holds Oregon to 31 total yards of rushing, and holds Blount to -5 yards of rushing.  Yet, one cheap shot jab to the chin after the game shows that BSU isn't tough?  BSU held OU to 152 total yards.  Thats 100 yards less then the next closest team (OSU) all year.    To bad Blount wasn't "tough" during the game...  BTW... I was pulling for Oregon, but they got beat by a better team.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2010)

A sucker punch? really?
Not doubting your manhood Mcbuck, but i'm pretty sure that if you were the recipient of a sucker punch to the jaw, your knees would buckle too...
A couple of years ago (when BSU upset OU) I knew a couple of girls (sisters) from Boise, one of the girls dated the D Coach for Boise St., so I followed them a little, and have the last couple of years.
BSU is well coached and is tops in their league, but man for man, I don't think that they can compete with the big boys throughout the year.
Like the old adage goes ...."...on any given Sunday"


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why are you so defensive about it?  I was just curious.
> 
> So you're saying that you aren't a USC fan but instead a PAC 10 fan?  YOu root for an entire conference?



I wasn't defensive at all.  Hope it didn't come out that way.  The way fans root in the Pac 10 is a little different then the way they root in the SEC.  Pac 10 teams get sick of all the hoopla over the east coast teams since 75% of the sports writers are east of the Mississippi.  Most college football fans on the east coast don't watch the west coast teams play because they play later, and the games arent on east coast T.V..  Because of that Pac 10 teams have a chip on their shoulders.  I root for UW first, the USC and Oregon.  Followed by that its any Pac 10 team playing OOC games.  We never root against the Pac 10 in OOC.  I might hope that UW kills USC, but the next weekend Ill pull for USC over anyone OOC.  Washington just hasn't given me much to root for since they fired Rick Neuheisel.  Willingham was a nightmare, but now that Steve Sarkisian is coaching UW, fans finally have something to get excited about.  Well, except for the schedule this year.  They open against BYU, then Syracuse, followed by Nebraska, and USC..    That is a suicide schedule for 3 of the first 4 games.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Im going to put on an Auburn shirt this year when I go to watch them play.  Im just not going to tell any of my friends back home about it.....  And there will be no pictures to prove it..



Please don't !!!!!   We would rather you just root against us...   

We dont like fair weather fans..  


WDE !!!!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 11, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Please don't !!!!!   We would rather you just root against us...
> 
> We dont like fair weather fans..
> 
> ...



Just because I have the shirt on to support my SIL doesn't mean I wont be rooting against you!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Just because I have the shirt on to support my SIL doesn't mean I wont be rooting against you!



What game are you coming too?   Cause I will be there if its a home game..

Just wondering


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure yet.  One of my wifes patients has seasons tickets and told us we could go to any home game we wanted.  We just have to pick a weekend.  Id like to see the LSU game but we will have to see how our schedules work out.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 12, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> BSU is well coached and is tops in their league, but man for man, I don't think that they can compete with the big boys throughout the year.
> Like the old adage goes ...."...on any given Sunday"



Nail meet hammer.


----------

